# Troopers survive close call



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Accident Injures Four; Drunk Driver Strikes Cruisers
SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) An overnight accident in Springfield has sent four people to the hospital. It happened just before 3:00 a.m. Saturday morning near the Longmeadow Curve on Interstate 91. According to Massachusetts state trooper David Stucenski, 29-year-old Deanna Crapps was driving her 2004 Nissan Maxima at high speeds causing her to loose control and slam into the guard rail. All four occupants were taken to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries. Traffic in the area was tied-up for a short time. While police were on scene, their cruisers were struck by a drunk driver. *S. David Richards from Pembroke drove through the flair pattern that was set up by police, slammed into the guard rail and then into two state police cruisers.* Both officers were outside of their vehicles at the time of the accident. Nobody was injured. Richards faces multiple charges including operating under the influence of alcohol.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

He's looking at some serious probation for that stunt, too bad it didnt happen a little farther south on 91 in CT, he might actually face jail time.


----------



## cowtowncop (Nov 16, 2004)

this is the exact reason why I contacted my state rep to push for the "move over / slow down law" like other states have.

Here a link to what Ohio is doing for commercials in their state...

http://www.statepatrol.ohio.gov/newsroom/video/MoveOverPSA340.wmv


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Soooo...I reckon you don't need those tires now?...

Posted Mon 22 Nov, 2004:

That Ohio video is cool: SLOW DOWN ON MY ROAD!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

cowtowncop @ Sun Nov 21 said:


> this is the exact reason why I contacted my state rep to push for the "move over / slow down law" like other states have.
> 
> Here a link to what Ohio is doing for commercials in their state...
> 
> http://www.statepatrol.ohio.gov/newsroom/video/MoveOverPSA340.wmv


Glad to hear there were no serious injuries at that incident last week. That was a close one.

Everyone should email that link to their state elected officals. See if they can get that through for us. Working in a town that has several highways and patroling them on a regular basis, I see how people do not pay attention!


----------

